# XP speichert den Netzwerkschlüssel nicht



## chriss_2oo4 (8. September 2008)

Hi,

nach jedem Neustart des Rechners muss ich den WLAN Netzwerkschlüssel neu eingeben. Gibt es irgendwo eine Einstellung dass der Schlüssel gespeichert wird (ich benutze keine zusätzliche Software um die Verbindung herzustellen).

Lg Chriss


----------



## airliner (10. Oktober 2008)

Nutzt du XP oder Vista?


----------



## Navy (10. Oktober 2008)

airliner hat gesagt.:


> Nutzt du XP oder Vista?



Mhmm... schwere Frage. Aber anhand des Betreffs /glaube/ ich, dass er Windows XP einsetzt.

PS: Warum hast Du den Thread jetzt einklich ausgegraben?


----------



## airliner (10. Oktober 2008)

Weil ich einfach mal auf die zweite Seite geschaut habe, wo noch kein Beitrag zu verfasst wurde.

manchmal existiert das Problem ja immernoch, und das Forum is dafür da um zu helfen.

Und sooooo alt war das Thema ja nun auch noch nicht.
gerademal vier Wochen...


----------

